# Details for our Superman Shoot......



## alligood729 (Jul 18, 2011)

Ok guys and gals....here is where we are to date. 
The shoot will be held at Hilsmans Deer cooler in McDonough on the 30th of July. Registration is from 9am-2pm. Cost to shoot is $20, with all proceeds going to Sean and his family. The range will be set for fun, probably not a tough challenge, but it will be a good shoot. The main focus on that day will be our buddy. 

Robert has been gracious enough to let us use his range for this shoot, so we owe it to him to do all the setup and work to get it ready. I will be there on Friday the 29th, (my birthday, by the way) to clear lanes and set targets. Big Chad will also be there to help as soon as he can. I have had several folks that said they would help, so anyone that is available, I will be there about 9am that Friday to start. Anyone that is willing to help, well, you know where we will be!

There will be concessions, probably hamburgers and hotdogs, you know, the usual, with the proceeds from that going to the Peacock family as well. I'm waiting to hear from a volunteer that was to call and see if there is a grill there, or if we need to bring one. If someone wants to bring one to use, it will be greatly appreciated.

Spread the word!!! If you know anyone that shoots, or bowhunts for that matter, we will probably set it up like the hunting shoots that take place this time of year. There will be multiple stakes tho, so us Open class guys can shoot our equipment too.

We want to make this as successful as we can. Any and all help will be greatly appreciated as well!!! Pm me if you have any questions.....

Thanks!!
Alligood


----------



## Brian from GA (Jul 19, 2011)

Do you have an address for those of us who can't shoot. We can at least send the entry fee.


----------



## hound dog (Jul 19, 2011)

Should be there after work to help. B send it to me and I'll make sure it gets to him. 206 Cobblestone Lane. Mcdonough. GA. 30252

And anyone else just send it to me I'll get it there.


----------



## Big John (Jul 19, 2011)

hound dog said:


> Should be there after work to help. B send it to me and I'll make sure it gets to him. 206 Cobblestone Lane. Mcdonough. GA. 30252
> 
> And anyone else just send it to me I'll get it there.



You trying to fund a new bow HD?  JK


----------



## C Cape (Jul 19, 2011)

Looking forward to it....Will see if I can get a Milledgeville crew up to come!


----------



## alligood729 (Jul 20, 2011)

C Cape said:


> Looking forward to it....Will see if I can get a Milledgeville crew up to come!



Thanks Chris! I talked to Robert yesterday, he is excited about seeing us again. A little birdie told me he may hold tournaments again next year, so that is great! Seems that he just put the targets out a few days ago, and is ready for shooters to come by and visit. Friday the 29th, I'll be there at 9 to set stakes and do any lane cleaning that might need to be done. Robert is bringing his grill, so that is taken care of. I'll be there at 8am sharp on Sat morning and I will need a little help  setting up the registration and such, so just come on and jump in! 

I'm looking forward to this one as much as an ASA shoot!!!


----------



## alligood729 (Jul 20, 2011)

Brian from GA said:


> Do you have an address for those of us who can't shoot. We can at least send the entry fee.



Hey Brian, that is a great idea and since Jody has volunteered, if anyone would like to send a donation, send it to his address in the post above. I'm sure he will take care of it!!!

Thanks Jody!!!


----------



## blackout (Jul 20, 2011)

bump


----------



## BOTTEMLINE (Jul 22, 2011)

Looking forward to it l know Jeff ferrell AkA (SHAKY) will be there hes been talking all week an son its time for a wake up call said hes not going to stop till he wins..Well might wont to buy a new bow see that might take a while and l hear a PSE is is looking for some payback!! Bowanna yea he wants a bone..You might need to go fishing that day there is a few that wants to feed on you but l want the first bite!!


----------



## alligood729 (Jul 22, 2011)

BOTTEMLINE said:


> Looking forward to it l know Jeff ferrell AkA (SHAKY) will be there hes been talking all week an son its time for a wake up call said hes not going to stop till he wins..Well might wont to buy a new bow see that might take a while and l hear a PSE is is looking for some payback!! Bowanna yea he wants a bone..You might need to go fishing that day there is a few that wants to feed on you but l want the first bite!!


----------



## BowanaLee (Jul 22, 2011)

Sick or not, I'll be there for the opening of squirrel season.


----------



## Dyrewulf (Jul 23, 2011)

Might be able to make it: have to check when my daughter flies out, Airtran has changed the time again.


----------



## stuffer (Jul 24, 2011)

*address*

Alligood we need an address to punch into gps we are planning on coming


----------



## alligood729 (Jul 24, 2011)

stuffer said:


> Alligood we need an address to punch into gps we are planning on coming



Hey Hugh...655 Old Jackson Rd McDonough GA..that should get you there no problem. 

There is a map on their website, www.hilsmans.com

Looking forward to seeing you guys!


----------



## oldgeez (Jul 24, 2011)

hey stuffa....nice shooting...where y'at????


----------



## stuffer (Jul 24, 2011)

hey Geez I've been around mostly shooting local and in south carolina most of the guys have backed off on tuesday and the way the gas prices are we've only been shooting on sat. when I can get enough guys to go to share expenses see yall soon I hope.


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (Jul 24, 2011)

previous family commitments that weekend wont allow me to be there, but I'll drop my money off one evening to you David if thats alright.


----------



## oldgeez (Jul 24, 2011)

yeah, stuffa, the gas is going to stop the geez from going to mcdonough next week, it would appear.  slim pickens on tuesday, also due to the economy.  still great shooting at the state. david, you're right..at least each of us gets points for showing up (that's about all we did, lol).  good luck to all at the seanathon, lol


----------



## dgmeadows (Jul 25, 2011)

I am coming and should have both my girls and my brother there... my wife said she might even come along (we'll see)


----------



## alligood729 (Jul 25, 2011)

GaBuckSlammer said:


> previous family commitments that weekend wont allow me to be there, but I'll drop my money off one evening to you David if thats alright.



It looks like Friday is well taken care of and we should be thru by lunch time with the range. Jody I know you said you could come by after work, it looks like we will have it under control by then. Just come shoot!! Hope to see a lot of you guys there!

That will be fine Johnny, sorry you can't make it but we know it won't fit everybody's schedule. Have a great weekend!


----------



## DoubleRR (Jul 25, 2011)

David....you did say that you would be there ready to work Friday morning at 6:30 AM....right?


----------



## alligood729 (Jul 25, 2011)

DoubleRR said:


> David....you did say that you would be there ready to work Friday morning at 6:30 AM....right?



UH.......................no. How bout 8:00am instead of 9? It shouldn't take long, and we should be done before it gets too hot...


----------



## DoubleRR (Jul 25, 2011)

*Hey....*

just messin wit u


----------



## alligood729 (Jul 26, 2011)

DoubleRR said:


> just messin wit u



I know....9am it is....anybody that has the time, we should be there maybe 2-3 hrs getting the range ready. The targets are already out, Robert is ready for us and anybody else that wants to come shoot! The range is open!


----------



## DoubleRR (Jul 26, 2011)

David ....see you then.....bring your collection of bows (PSE type)....if we have time I would like to shoot a few arrows through them and see how they shoot/work.....it has been many years since I have shot a PSE...do you remember the Laser Magnum?...probably the last PSE that I have shot...I take that back....shot a Carerra that Landrum had...


----------



## alligood729 (Jul 26, 2011)

DoubleRR said:


> David ....see you then.....bring your collection of bows (PSE type)....if we have time I would like to shoot a few arrows through them and see how they shoot/work.....it has been many years since I have shot a PSE...do you remember the Laser Magnum?...probably the last PSE that I have shot...I take that back....shot a Carerra that Landrum had...


----------



## BOTTEMLINE (Jul 26, 2011)

*Bowanna*

Bring your pillow son its going to be a long ride for ya!!!


----------



## alligood729 (Jul 26, 2011)

BOTTEMLINE said:


> Bring your pillow son its going to be a long ride for ya!!!


----------



## BOTTEMLINE (Jul 26, 2011)

*Evo*

Alligood...Put your 3d gear on that Evo and lets compare accuracy?? Seems fair as mine is classified as a hunting bow but l say otherwise..Just testing oh by the way the Hoyt was sold today..


----------



## alligood729 (Jul 26, 2011)

BOTTEMLINE said:


> Alligood...Put your 3d gear on that Evo and lets compare accuracy?? Seems fair as mine is classified as a hunting bow but l say otherwise..Just testing oh by the way the Hoyt was sold today..



I don't need no stinkin' 3d gear on the Evo....I think I shoot it better than the Supra.......lol

I might just bring it just like it is!!


----------



## BOTTEMLINE (Jul 26, 2011)

*Evo*

See ya there..


----------



## alligood729 (Jul 27, 2011)

Two more days.......y'all bring it.....


----------



## BowanaLee (Jul 27, 2011)

Is this a regular shoot or a hunting shoot ? Just wondering which bow to do the spanking with.


----------



## alligood729 (Jul 27, 2011)

bowanna said:


> Is this a regular shoot or a hunting shoot ? Just wondering which bow to do the spanking with.



Regular shoot Lee. I'm not gonna make it too difficult because I hear there may be some shooters that just want to have fun and be there for Sean. I won't make it too easy tho, I know you want to beat Squirrel fair and square...

Little bit easy, little bit hard. That's how I roll....


----------



## kracker67 (Jul 27, 2011)

we will be their early ready to shoot


----------



## alligood729 (Jul 27, 2011)

kracker67 said:


> we will be their early ready to shoot



Sounds good! I'll be there at 8 to get the registration setup, so if you are there a touch earlier than 9 you can shoot if you want to. Looking forward to seeing you!!


----------



## BOTTEMLINE (Jul 27, 2011)

Alligood is Lee in hiding havent heard from him...Who is kracker67??


----------



## BowanaLee (Jul 27, 2011)

BOTTEMLINE said:


> Alligood is Lee in hiding havent heard from him...Who is kracker67??



I aint hiding,  I'll be there.    ....I have something for you.


----------



## alligood729 (Jul 27, 2011)

bowanna said:


> I aint hiding,  I'll be there.    ....I have something for you.


----------



## BowanaLee (Jul 28, 2011)

Don't forget to put up a donation jar so we can sweeten the pot.


----------



## alligood729 (Jul 28, 2011)

bowanna said:


> Don't forget to put up a donation jar so we can sweeten the pot.



Thanks Lee, that would be a great idea!

One more day......won't be any payouts guys, we all know that, but bragging rights count for a lot too!!!


----------



## BOTTEMLINE (Jul 28, 2011)

*payouts*

Yea..No payouts on this one boys its for a good cause but there will be some whoopings free of charge you can take home..I have a few 5 STAR whoopings l will be giving out l will be there come on!! l know your coming!!!


----------



## alligood729 (Jul 28, 2011)

BOTTEMLINE said:


> Yea..No payouts on this one boys its for a good cause but there will be some whoopings free of charge you can take home..I have a few 5 STAR whoopings l will be giving out l will be there come on!! l know your coming!!!


----------



## BowanaLee (Jul 28, 2011)

Just make sure the scores are posted. Don't want anyone left out of the internet thrashing.  The looser gets to


----------



## BOTTEMLINE (Jul 29, 2011)

*Bowanna*

Hey Lj that wasnt for you but wait ...Yea l got you something to..lol


----------



## alligood729 (Jul 29, 2011)

bowanna said:


> Just make sure the scores are posted. Don't want anyone left out of the internet thrashing.  The looser gets to



No worries, the scores will be right out here for all too see!!! Unless something happens, they will be up Sat night.


----------



## BowanaLee (Jul 29, 2011)

Hey, I'm an equal opportunity spanker.     ...Just one more day !


----------



## alligood729 (Jul 29, 2011)

Got the stakes all out, gonna be a good shoot. Some tight, some open, some dark, some light, in the woods and in the open. Robert has had the timber thinned some, and there is still some places to be careful when walking, but no more so than in other places I've shot before. Robert uses Rinehart targets, so it will be similar to CBG. Some of the shots are even similar since the woods are thinned. Several targets will be turned for a quarter away shot, and we will use the back kill zone. They will be marked with a piece of flagging tape. These targets have been shot a bunch, but Mr. Robert is planning to get back in the weekend rotation next year and will have all new inserts, so I'm looking forward to shooting there again!!!!!

Bring your bug spray, Robert says he has a good crop of redbugs (chiggers for you northerners...lol) and ticks!!

See you in the morning!


----------



## oldgeez (Jul 29, 2011)

looks like the squirrel man is at it again!!  he doesn't care who he calls out.  sure does make it interesting though.  go get em LJ, lol....lj, that's a good one, maybe we'll start calling the squirrel, m&m!!  neat emoticons, lj


----------



## hound dog (Jul 29, 2011)

As of right now it looks like i hava to work but we will see what they say when we get off tonight yep working late too on a Friday.


----------



## BowanaLee (Jul 29, 2011)

Ah, I'm just messing with the squirrel. Hes my boy.  
Sounds like a cool shoot though. I hope we can get up a decent donation fer Super man and family.


----------



## BOTTEMLINE (Jul 29, 2011)

*Ss*

Son...Got the SS running around 320 man l  dont think yardage will be a problem..Oh l mean 280!!


----------



## alligood729 (Jul 29, 2011)

See all y'all in the morning!!!!! Gonna be warm, but we will have plenty to drink. Don't forget the bug spray!


----------



## hound dog (Jul 29, 2011)

I hate I'm going to miss it but have to work no way out.


----------



## alligood729 (Jul 29, 2011)

hound dog said:


> I hate I'm going to miss it but have to work no way out.



Understand my friend, any work is good work right now! Honk the horn on the way by!


----------



## hound dog (Jul 29, 2011)

Angie is still going to come by and and give some hugs out.


----------



## oldgeez (Jul 29, 2011)

very well put there, hound dog.  i used to have an ss396, but it would only run about 140, lol!!  good luck to everyone going down there.  i wish i could come, but it's way out of my range..sorry


----------



## alligood729 (Jul 29, 2011)

hound dog said:


> Angie is still going to come by and and give some hugs out.



I'll take one of those!!


----------



## BOTTEMLINE (Jul 29, 2011)

*Geez*

Come on geez if you want to shoot l will help you on gas..Yea dog l will take one of them..


----------



## alligood729 (Jul 30, 2011)

Ok, on the way out the door in a few.....come one, come all.....shoot it up for Superman!


----------



## BowanaLee (Jul 30, 2011)

Dang man, I'm missing the shoot today. I really wanted to come too. Send me an address to send my donation to. All is not lost, I can at least do that.


----------



## oldgeez (Jul 30, 2011)

squirrel skeered you off???


----------



## alligood729 (Jul 30, 2011)

bowanna said:


> Dang man, I'm missing the shoot today. I really wanted to come too. Send me an address to send my donation to. All is not lost, I can at least do that.



Squirrel said you was feeling poorly....if you want to give a donation, I'll take it the next time I see you and make sure Sean gets it.


----------



## BlackArcher (Jul 30, 2011)

Superman got Peeps...  
His crew put on a good show, was suited up and ready..

GOOD JOB. Good Shoot HOT SHOOT!!
FUN SHOOT...


----------



## BowanaLee (Jul 30, 2011)

alligood729 said:


> Squirrel said you was feeling poorly....if you want to give a donation, I'll take it the next time I see you and make sure Sean gets it.



PM me your address or his and I'll send it out tomorrow on my way to work at my archery club. He'll get it a lot faster. I know he needs it.


----------



## BOTTEMLINE (Jul 31, 2011)

*shoot*

Good shooting E !! There was some tricky shots..See ya next time


----------

